# Farmall 240 Sending unit



## farmall240 (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks to CountryBoy for the gauge order! Got all my new gauges in except the fuel gauge and also wired up the dash light switch. In any case, I had hoped to check out the sending unit to see if it was still working and came to find out that it had been removed and a plate put in its place. Didnt have much luck finding a replacement on the internet; anyone know one that would work in its place? 

Thanks a bunch!
Christian


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

That may be an OEM part only. Some parts the aftermarket doesn't bother to build due to low demand. You could call your local CaseIH dealer and ask for part #371058R91. That's the fuel sending unit for that tractor.


----------



## farmall240 (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks! Called Messicks and none of their distributors carries it (discontinued). So, I called my local NAPA store and they have a universal. He even gave me the ohm values for full/empty. The gauge I was looking at from bates doesnt have any tech data available from tech support. Know of any fuel gauges that would work?

Thanks again!


----------

